# Spinning-over plied yarn



## Cdambro

I spun 4 small amounts of yarn and each one is overplied. I soaked them and have them hanging with a weight to tension set the twist. I think I am not drafting fast enough for the intake and peddling too fast because I seem to get nervous and peddle faster if I think the ply is too tight instead of just slowing down. Like if you are running your car almost empty, thinking if you can drive faster you get home before running out. Or, knitting faster to try to finish before running out of yarn. Lol. So....are any of you spinners having a problem with over ply and how are you managing? Do you tension set your ply when you hang it to dry? I am not going to live long enough to get this right. Lol


----------



## Judyannm

If you have over spun singles and want to ply and fear the result will be overplied because of peddling too fast etc., ply them together with the two yarns coming from 20 feet away. The distance will help even out the twist. As far as already overplied yarn once wet it will go back to being overplied. Can knit some great energized patterns though.


----------



## wordancer

To reverse the overplied single. Respin it in the opposite direction, careful as you go. Keep an eye on the process, dont let the yarn draw in until you see it has untwisted as much as you want. Then let it drawn in...quickly. I use the smallest ratio wheel, why I don't know but seems to be better for this task.

Same thing for two plies that are overplied together. 

If you have over twisted singles don't ply together until you take the extra twist out of the singles.

If you have section of overplied singles mixed with sections that looked good, after you take the extra twist out in the overplied sections, pedal faster to quickly skip over the good sections.

If you are having trouble slowing your peddle speed down. Practice peddling only with empty bobbin. Practice a lazy, slow peddle... Slow your speed down, speed up over and over. When you can peddle at the speed you want and talk at the same time, you are getting there.

Next, spin one strand of cheap commercial yarn, reverse of it's twist, practice slowing down, but with not stopping the wheel. Or ply together two strands of commercial yarn. This to will help you feel more comfortable with your wheel and that you are in control.

Maybe practice drafting with a drop spindle?


----------



## Cdambro

Thank you both for your suggestions. I will try them and see how it helps. I did change to the biggest whirl and that helps. The ones I overplied are singles. I may well run them back through the wheel and unply a bit.


----------



## dtjacobson

First and foremost: A little overplying is desirable. How much is "a little"? Enough that the skein, when held up before wet-finishing, will twist back about 1/2- to 1 turn. That little bit of overplying is to counteract the relaxation that takes place during the wet-finishing process: if the skein hangs perfectly straight before wet-finishing, it will end up underplyed after wet-finishing.

If your yarn is just a little overplyed before wet-finishing, but is still overplyed after wet-finishing, you might want to examine how you're doing your wet-finishing. I've used Judith Mackenzie's method for wet-finishing for many years (very hot water with textile detergent; lots of agitation with a plunger; immediate rinse in ice water with more agitation; "thwacking" against the edge of the clawfoot tub to even out the twist; hanging unweighted to dry), and had a lot of success with it.


----------



## wordancer

dtjacobson said:


> First and foremost: A little overplying is desirable. How much is "a little"? Enough that the skein, when held up before wet-finishing, will twist back about 1/2- to 1 turn. That little bit of overplying is to counteract the relaxation that takes place during the wet-finishing process: if the skein hangs perfectly straight before wet-finishing, it will end up underplyed ...


 Yes! I forgot to mention that, thanks.


----------



## BirchPoint

I was going to ask if you had a bigger whorl. I think you will find using a bigger one helpful. And practice treadling sloooowlllllly ! As you spin, occasionally stop and let your yarn ply back on itself to see if you have under or overspun, and adjust your treadling speed or hand speed to change.


----------



## desireeross

I invested in the Eeze Twist tool from Camaj fibre arts. I have it on my lap when spinning and measure my twist often. That helps with over twisting too

http://www.camajfiberarts.com/eszee-twist-tool


----------

